# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Fshirja e informacionit personal bazuar ne legjislacionin e BE?

## Klajdi89

Nese eshte mundur, per shkak te se drejtes per tu harruar mbi rregullin (ligjit) qe permban legjislacioni i BE. Nese dikush ka dijeni se si te kontaktoje administratorin ju lutem me kontaktoni.

----------


## Albo

Pershendetje,

Ju ftoj te lexoni me poshte:

Misioni i Forumit
Rregullorja e Forumit

Pika 8 e rregullores trajton mbrojtjen e informacionit personal te anetareve te regjistruar te forumit. Forumi shqiptar e ka mbrojtur informacionin personal dhe privatesine e anetareve te tij shumë vite përpara se sa BE te dilte me rregullat e GDPR. Në këto 20 vjet qe forumi ka qene ne linje, information personal i anetareve tane as nuk eshte shitur e as nuk eshte blere por eshte ruajtur nga stafi i forumit.

Albo

----------

